# Bettina & Symphony 3 by Beethoven



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I know I used to say this was too long, but I've come around on it!

Remarkable piece!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Aye, it's not bad.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

My favorite *EROICAs* are both part of complete sets of Beethoven's symphonies:
*Georg Solti with Chicago. On Decca - 1975*
And *Franz Bruggen's second recording on the Glossa label - a 2011 live recording with his big period orchestra*. (Bruggen's first was on Philips - I don't like that one that much). 
Both Solti's and Bruggen's are slow and "pondering" which suits the music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ras said:


> My favorite *EROICAs* are both part of complete sets of Beethoven's symphonies:
> *Georg Solti with Chicago. On Decca - 1975*
> And *Franz Bruggen's second recording on the Glossa label - a 2011 live recording with his big period orchestra*. (Bruggen's first was on Philips - I don't like that one that much).
> Both Solti's and Bruggen's are slow and "pondering" which suits the music.


I have one with Cohen. I'd be interested in a pondering take!


----------



## Pesaro (Oct 4, 2017)

My favorite Eroica? That is a tough question since there are so many great ones. Bernstein/NY is quick, passionate and extremely exciting. But if you like it played with more muscle, I would go with Klemperer, either version.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I have one with Cohen. I'd be interested in a pondering take!


Who is Cohen?....


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Toscanini/NBC/'49
Reiner/CSO/ '54
von Matacic/CzPO/ '59


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

premont said:


> Who is Cohen?....


Ha, I meant Leonard Bernstein and mixed him up with Leonard Cohen!

:lol:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Toscanini's 1949 is the only one I've ever needed.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

There are plenty of great Eroicas including:

Jurowski
Solti
Savall
Karajan 85
Rattle BPO
Chailly (if you can handle the pace)
Harnoncourt

There are plenty of other crackers but at the moment I like these the best for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I also like Odd Gruner-Hegge and the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

The following rendition is peerless IMO:

Pierre Monteux - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1962)

Available on Spotify as follows: http://redmp3.su/cover/2776659-460x460/pierre-monteux-directs-beethoven-dvorak.jpg

Available on Youtube:


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Another vote for Toscanini '49. 

In a very similar vein, Leibowitz with the RPO.

I haven't heard anything else I really care for even though I own the Monteux Concertegebouw. It's good but give me the Maestro any time.


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

I like the Bernstein VPO on DG. It has warmth and is wonderfully shaped.
Karajan/BPO 85 is an epic version. An excellent Egmont Overture is included. 
The Klemperer EMI is orchestral architecture at it's finest. 
There are many excellent recordings of the Eroica. It's tough to pick just one!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Gardiner's Eroica is very good.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ha, I meant Leonard Bernstein and mixed him up with Leonard Cohen!
> 
> :lol:


I know. In fact, Everybody Knows. :devil:


----------

